# RedBird Soda



## digger mcdirt (Apr 8, 2008)

Here's a nice ACL I picked up this past week. I usually don't get a lot of out of state bottles for my ACL colelction but this one just really stood out. It may be dirt common in Kansas where it's from but I still like it. Seems to add some nice color to my collection and a little standout appeal.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Apr 8, 2008)

Something went haywire with the pic lets try again.


----------



## cobaltbot (Apr 8, 2008)

birds and acls go good together, I got a killer I'm gonna put on ebay someday....


----------



## Jim (Apr 8, 2008)

That's a cool ACL. I have that one, but I don't recall seeing a lot of them. I don't collect ACLs in general, but I do collect bird bottles. Watching/feeding birds is another one of my hobbies. Cardinals are one of my favorites, and we have a lot of them here. Despite their beauty, they can actually be one of the nastiest, most aggressive songbirds of all. I have seen them attack mirrors, each other, and they'll even stand up to a blue jay and chase him off. They're usually calm, though. ~Jim


----------



## digger mcdirt (Apr 8, 2008)

Yes I like to feed the birds here. I have around 10 Doves that have been coming here everyday for the last several years to eat. They live in a huge tree behind my out building. At daylight and right before dark they fly down below my deck and want you to feed them. I also have about 20 Cardinals that come everyday. I try to feed them twice a day. If I don't go out and throw food the Cardinals will line up on my deck rail until I notice them and then go out with food. I think the Bird bottles are neat I also am a big St louis Cardinal fan so the Cardinal bottle just fit in fine.


----------



## T D (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey dirt, that's about as nice of the Red Birds you will find.  Most (mine included) have the textured surface of the bottle coming through the paint.  By looks of the picture, it looks like your bottle has hardly if ever been used.  Nice buy!


----------



## digger mcdirt (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks yes this one is almost mint I have one other but it's not as good. That's always the problem on the ones with the texture surface the paint seems to have worn thin.


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

They get used to it and come to expect food, that's for sure! I get some mourning doves here, too. The big azalea bush right outside my front door is always full of sparrows. They will let you get within about a foot of them, so I'm thinking of trying to see if I can get them to hand-feed. I had one rather creepy experience one time when I let the feeders go empty for a day. I looked out my kitchen window, and there was a male house finch just hovering right outside the window. He actually pecked the glass with his beak a few times, looking me right in the eyes! This was weird, as house finches are generally not all that "tame" and are quite wary of humans.

 Another bird ACL bottle that I have been seeking is the Chirp bottle with red, white and green. I have an original cork-lined Chirp cap, but the bottle has evaded me so far. ~Jim


----------



## digger mcdirt (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes I have had the Cardinals fly up to my kitchen window screen( If they sit on the deck rail and I ignor them)  and I will see them and go out and throw feed. I always told my wife they are smarter than we think they are. I had a couple of bird bottles I sold on fee bay. One was a Blue Bird soda the other I forget the name but it had two birds on it. I also have a old ground top jar I dug in a 1890's dump that has McAllister Mocking Bird Food embossed on it.


----------



## T D (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey Jim, it seems like a couple of years ago several Chirps came up for sale from the same seller on ebay and all went for over $50 maybe $100, I can't remember.  Haven't seen one since.  Classic ACL soda, wish I had bought one then.


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

I missed one a while back for $57. I didn't see it until after it ended []. They seem to be quite tough to find. ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Apr 9, 2008)

One of our local bottlers had Blue Bird listed among his products in a 1924 ad that I have. I have never seen a Blue Bird bottle around here, but the other brands from this bottler all have Lewistown, PA embossed on the base. A Lewistown Blue Bird (if it exists), would be at the top of my want list for deco sodas. There may be one out there. I discovered the first known example of a Lewistown Chero-Cola bottle last year. We also have the green hourglass Vess Dry, which is also a rarity with the Lewistown base embossing.

 I agree, birds are intelligent little critters. They know how to let you know what they want. ~Jim


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 11, 2008)

Got'em too. This was a month or so ago.


----------



## JGUIS (Apr 23, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: Jim
> 
> Despite their beauty, they can actually be one of the nastiest, most aggressive songbirds of all. I have seen them attack mirrors, each other, and they'll even stand up to a blue jay and chase him off. They're usually calm, though. ~Jim


 You got that right.  There's one in particular at my parents house that starts singing at daybreak every morning.  Then it flies to whichever car isn't parked in the garage, lands on the door where the weatherstripping is, and pecks the living hell out of the mirror.  Any car parked there is fair game, and all the mirrors are scratched from it's fighting itself.  Not to mention it craps all over the side of the car during its ritual.  We have since put mirrors in the trees to keep it off the cars.  Being the state bird, we used to have Red Bird cigarettes, and I think a beer.  Maybe that was Redtop.


----------



## Jim (Apr 25, 2008)

Pat, Great pic. I see three males and just the one female on your TV dish...Looks like a perfect recipe for a male cardinal slugfest (or peckfest)!

 Josh, I have seen them do that a lot. You would think they would realize after a while that it's a fight with no winner, but they don't seem to get it. Mirrors in the trees are a good idea to keep them off the cars.  I love birds, but a river of bird dung running down my car door is NOT cool [:'(]. They don't seem to bother my Jetta, but maybe they can't find a good perching spot near the mirror like they can on my truck, which they occasionally choose to befoul. ~Jim


----------



## photop52 (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re:  RE: RedBird Soda*

Mine is not as pristine either. But had been buried for who knows how long. Was actually found in Kansas @ a spot I walked past everyday. Looked like a badger (have a family living near our home)had dug it out while digging his den. So is a little rough, but 95% of the labeling is good. Saw it was manufactured in Hays KS and Hastings NE. I have never seen one in antique store in KS or MISSOURI OR CO.

does anyone know when last manufacturing was. My husband is from the area & said he used to drink it when he was a kid.


----------

